# Thought Germs



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2015)

Maybe I'm too tired but I couldn't stay with it. Actually made me queasy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2015)

Yep, a bit too fast.  I had to play it twice.  I just thought it was cute.   Hope no one takes offense.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2015)

Guilty here of spreading those cute cat germs.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Guilty here of spreading those cute cat germs.



SeaBreeze, you should know I wasn't needling you (don't you?).    I've spread my share, too.  And goat germs.  It's those angry germs that are the spooky ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm immune to those nasties Nancy.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 24, 2015)

I am wondering if thought germs pose a larger threat than say..the thought police. 

eace::wiggle:


----------

